# [WORKARROUND] Kernel panic podczas startu systemu

## mcbarlo

Stawiam wlasnie system na serwerze HP DL360.

Raz mi sie zabootowal z dysku. Po restarcie za kazdym razem podczas bootowania mam kernel panic:

```
kernel panic not syncing fatal exception in interrupt
```

W miedzyczasie nie zmienialem nic w kernelu. Ustawilem kilka konfigow tylko. Zreszta wracalem do poprzedniej konfiguracji i nic mi to nie pomoglo. Z LiveCD wszystko dziala ok.

Pomozcie prosze, bo juz brak mi pomyslow...

-----------------------

Jeszcze powalczylem i ustalilem nowy fakt. Startowalem system recznie wlaczajac poszczegolny uslugi. Jesli w ogole pominalem wszystko zwiazane z siecia system wstal i dzialal stabilnie.

Korzystam z kernela hardened 2.6.28-r9. Modul karty sieciowej to tg3.Last edited by mcbarlo on Sun May 02, 2010 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mistix

A dałoby radę więcej loga z kernela bo tak trudno coś powiedzieć na podstawie tylko 1 linijki. Może też gdzieś wystaw swój konfig jaja.

----------

## mcbarlo

Problem obszedlem. Jest problem ze sterownikiem tg3 w kernelu hardened. Wrzucilem kernel gentoo-sources i smiga az milo.

----------

